# Deutsche 12 Stunden Indoor MTB-Meisterschaft ???



## Twenty-1 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin grade durch Zufall auf die Veranstaltung gestoßen:
*Deutsche 12 Stunden Indoor MTB-Meisterschaft*
Hat da jemand schonmal was von gehört oder ist da evtl. sogar schon mitgefahren und kann was berichten?


----------



## CC-Freak (21. Dezember 2010)

Die Ausschreibung ist aber nicht so ganz Informativ was ist mit dem Licht????? Und wenn ja was ist mit dem Strom damit ich meine Lampe aufladen kann.
Es sind ja 20% Outdoor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (21. Dezember 2010)

Wir haben auch vor dort zu starten und es haben sich schon einige Fragen ergeben....Mail an den Veranstalter ist soeben raus!
-> mehr dazu später hier.

Wegen Strom hab ich jetzt nicht gefragt. Denke aber nicht, dass man da überhaupt viel Licht benötigt. Außenbereich ist beleuchtet, der macht aber auch 20% der Strecke aus. Zudem ist Start um 8Uhr morgens, ab 18Uhr etwa wirds dunkel, 2h sollte deine Lampe doch brennen....


----------



## Anto (21. Dezember 2010)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Die Ausschreibung ist aber nicht so ganz Informativ was ist mit dem Licht?????


Steht doch da:

_Streckenlänge je Runde 1100m mit 25 Höhenmetern
80% der Strecke Indoor, 20% der Strecke Outdoor.
Die Strecke ist im Außenbereich komplett Beleuchtet._


----------



## Twenty-1 (21. Dezember 2010)

also... falls jemand mitfahren möchte... ich suche noch teampartner


----------



## r19andre (21. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
wir sind im 6er dabei Anmeldung geht die Tage noch raus. Mal sehen was man Ende Feb. schon kann.....

Hauptsache Spass

Andre


----------



## mod31 (22. Dezember 2010)

...die meisten Fragen sollten hiermit beantwortet sein:

1. Gibt es ein Teilnehmerlimit? Auf dem Kurs können ja keine 2000Leute fahren...
(bis wann sollte man sich gemeldet haben, um noch teilnehmen zu können)
Es gibt ein Teilnehmerlimit (ist aber noch nicht erreicht). Wenn das Teilnehmerlimit erreicht ist, wird es auf der Homepage bekannt gegeben und die Teilnehmer erhalten eine entsprechende Information.
Reduziertes Startgeld bei Meldungen bis 31.12.2010
--> Mit wievielen Teilnehmern wird denn gerechnet? (ca. 40 Teams)
2. Wie wird der Untergrund der Strecke aussehen? (Sand, Asphalt, Schotter, Kunstbelag, etc.) Außenbereich Teer ca. 150m, 50-70m fester Erdweg. Innnenbereich - Beton (Tiefgarage), Hallenboden mit Belag.
-> gibt es Bestimmungen wie breit die Reifen mind. sein müssen, etc? keine Vorgaben
MTB is doch Pflicht, oder? Nein aber wahrscheinlich die beste Wahl.
3. Verpflegung: die von ihnen genannten Dinge (Pasta, Bananen, Äpfel, Kuchen, Elektrolytgetränke, Kaffee, Tee, Wasser ) befinden sich direkt an der Strecke? Oder muss ich als Einzelstarter mir die Sachen vom Betreuer (sofern ich einen habe) reichen lassen?
Bananen, Äpfel, Wasser, Elektrolyt im Bereich der Strecke. Die anderen Sachen müßt ihr euch holen oder reichen lassen.
4. Benötigen wir Beleuchtung, vorne / hinten am Rad? Nein
5. Hindernisse die gebaut werden: Sind diese so gestaltet, dass ich drüberfahren kann, oder muss ich (sogar mehrmals pro Runde) absteigen und das Rad tragen? 
Es ist alles fahrbar
Ich hoffe die Fragen sind in deinem Sinne beantwortet, wir freuen uns auf eure Meldung.


----------



## gomes123 (23. Dezember 2010)

haloo. habe ich angeschaut. aber anmeldung dauert es langer


----------



## Nick04 (31. Dezember 2010)

Das hört sich nach einer netten Veranstaltung an , werde versuchen in den nächsten Wochen geeignetes training zu absolvieren und wenn mir das gelingt und dann noch Plätze frei sind werde ich dabei sein! Bei gutem Wetter könnte man ja slicks fahren , soweit ich mir die Streckenbeschaffenheit vorstelle.


----------



## r19andre (27. Februar 2011)

Moin,

wir sind gestern bei dem Event mitgefahren und muss sagen, geil!!!!

Super Orga, geile(coole) Strecke, super Verpflegung und das alles für ein mikriges Startgeld !!! 30,-
mit Trikot, Warmverpflegung, Sandwiches Trinken in 0,5er PET Flaschen zum mitnehmen, Transponder pro Mitglied.......
wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder.

Wenn das hier jemand vom Veranstalter lesen sollte..

DANKE

Gruß
Andre
vom RSV Dortmund Nord


----------



## Twenty-1 (27. Februar 2011)

ich bin auch mitgefahren und war von der orga und den oben aufgeführten leistungen auch begeistert. allerings teile ich die aussage über den (coolen) kurs nicht so ganz. ich fand dieses permanente bremsen und beschleunigen etwas lästig; vielleicht hätte man ab der zweiten etage in der tiefgarage das ganze ein wenig flüssiger gestallten sollen (so als kleiner verbesserungsvoschlag für nächstes jahr). und ein kleiner hinweis auf die tropischen tempraturen in der halle und den arktischen draußen und in der tiefgarage wäre auch nett gewesen 
ansonten aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (27. Februar 2011)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> i allerings teile ich die aussage über den (coolen) kurs nicht so ganz. ich fand dieses permanente bremsen und beschleunigen etwas lästig; vielleicht hätte man ab der zweiten etage in der tiefgarage das ganze ein wenig flüssiger gestallten sollen (so als kleiner verbesserungsvoschlag für nächstes jahr). und ein kleiner hinweis auf die tropischen tempraturen in der halle und den arktischen draußen und in der tiefgarage wäre auch nett gewesen
> ansonten aber



Hi,
war schon extrem mit der Kälte draußen und "Wärme" drinnen.
Irgendwie habe ich in den Pausen(ja die hatten wir ) trotzdem teilweise kalte momente gehabt. 

zur Strecke bin ich trotzdem aus den Möglichkeiten die da waren sehr angetan.Um auf die Länge zu kommen mussten halt mehr Zick Zack Kurven eingebaut werden. Manchmal war es natürlich lästig gerade wenn man deutlich schneller war, aber wir haben immer schön gewartet und nicht gedrängelt 

wir sind jedenfalls nächstes Jahr wieder dabei

Andre


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Februar 2011)

wo gibts ergebnislisten?


----------



## Twenty-1 (27. Februar 2011)

keine ahnung... die suche ich auch noch. vielleicht gibt es die ja im laufe des morgigen montag.
@k_star: warst du auch dabei? ich hab kein zaboo gesehen...


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Februar 2011)

nein, ich war nicht dabei.

hoffe nur den namen eines bekannten in den listen zu finden.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (27. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> hoffe nur den namen eines bekannten in den listen zu finden.


Meinen?

Das war wirklich eine tolles Event und alles super organisiert. Auch wenn man als Einzelstarter nicht den vollen Service während des Rennens nutzen kann. Ich fand die Strecke super und auch nach 100 Runden nicht langweilig auch weil ich im Parkdeck 2 einmal Bodenkontakt hatte. Also immer Augen auf und volle Konzentration. 
Nicht nur Lob an die Veranstalter, auch die Fahrer tragen zum Erfolg so einer Veranstaltung bei. Danke Jungs für die Fairness auf der Strecke und meinen Respekt an die Sieger!  
Ich warte auch schon die Ergebnis- bzw. Zeitenliste. Hab meine Platzierung und Rundenanzahl nicht mitbekommen. Eine Stunde vor dem Ende war es noch Platz 7 mit ausreichend Luft nach hinten.

2012 wieder dabei!

Gruß René


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Februar 2011)

mit was bist du gestartet? haro oder scale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (27. Februar 2011)

das Haro habe ich nicht vorbeifahren sehen, aber das Scale wenn die Bilder aus dem Foto Bereich richtig zugeordnet sind ;-)


----------



## Lotte.2000 (27. Februar 2011)

Hatte beide Räder dabei. Bin am Vortag einige Proberunden gefahren und mich dann fürs Scale entschieden. Ich war mir nicht sicher ob ich schon mit Singlespeed 12h durchfahren kann. Beim nächsten mal vielleicht.


----------



## Twenty-1 (27. Februar 2011)

wo habt ihr denn die fotos gefunden? potet doch bitte mal nen link


----------



## mod31 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich war auch dabei - Einzelstarter...wo gibts fotos!?

Sonst wurde eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Super (flexible) Orga, ein faires Miteinander, für die örtlichen Möglichkeiten gute Strecke - auch wenn man in der Tiefgarage schonmal nen Drehwurm bekommen konnte, super Wetter, Spannung bis zum Schluss (zumindest beim Kampf um Platz 3 der Einzelstarter)

...nur die Siegerehrung hat etwas lange auf sich warten lassen

Alles in allen also ne super Veranstaltung, komme gerne wieder


----------



## r19andre (28. Februar 2011)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> wo habt ihr denn die fotos gefunden? potet doch bitte mal nen link



welche Fotos?

wenn es schon welche gibt her damit ;-)

wir haben einige gemacht, aber hauptsächlich von uns....

Andre


----------



## mod31 (28. Februar 2011)

Ergebnislisten wären auch mal nicht schlecht!

da isse:
Anhang anzeigen 204655


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (28. Februar 2011)

...und Bilder


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Februar 2011)

@ René
habe den 2. der einzelwertung gesucht.


----------



## Twenty-1 (28. Februar 2011)

besten Dank für die Links.


Ich muss hier übrigens mal ein riesiges Lob und Dank an meinen Teampartner (tvaellen) aussprechen!!! Da ich nach dem zweiten Wechsel aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aussteigen musste ist er gute 10 Std. quasi als Einzelfahrer in der 2er-Team-Wertung gefahren!´

*GRANDIOSE LEISTUNG!!!!*


----------



## r19andre (28. Februar 2011)

2. wurde Peter.
Ist ein grandioses Rennen gefahren, nur mangels regelmäßiger Durchsage der Platzierungen, hat er nicht mitbekommen das zwischendurch nach fast zwei runden Vorsprung er wieder überholt wurde. Er wusste wohl auch nicht wer 1. ist.
Peter war kpl. alleine vor Ort(ohne Betreuer etc) und muss sagen, RESPEKT für dann diese Leistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (28. Februar 2011)

Die Durchsagen kamen wohl regelmäßig, nur leider war man dann gerade nicht in der Arena Die beiden Erstplatzierten hab echt ne tolle Leistung gezeigt! Aber auch der Dritte, Vierte und natürlich auch der Fünfte ;-)
Beim nächsten 12h oder 24h Rennen nehme ich auch ein fertigen 2. LRS mit, die Reparatur hat doch Zeit gekostet. Ob's aber zum 3. noch gereicht hätte??? Ich glaubs net...Evt. zum 4.
Zufrieden bin ich aber trotzdem 223 Km in 12 Std. und das ohne zu pinkeln ;-)

Lob von mir natürlich auch an die Orga! Und allen anderen die mitgefahren sind!!


----------



## mod31 (28. Februar 2011)

> Er wusste wohl auch nicht wer 1. ist


 
Der 1. war aber auch nur schwer zu erkennen ...ich hab die ganze Zeit nach dem 2. gesucht (weiß immernoch nicht wer das war). Hat da mal jmd. nen Foto, bitte!


----------



## mod31 (28. Februar 2011)

@chris: dich kann ich zuordnen, wir haben öfter mal geplaudert
aso nochwas: das mit deiner Panne ist natürlich ärgerlich! Sie hat dir gute 2 Runden gekostet (bin gerade vorbei als du von der Strecke bist und als du wieder rauf bist, bin ich zum 3. mal vorbei - waren also 2 Runden dazwischen), hätte am Ergebnis nix geändert.


----------



## chris29 (28. Februar 2011)

jepp  Der 2. war der Kollege mit dem Corratec Starrbike. Der hatte glaube ich ein schwarz/blaues Trikot (Team Berg?) und ne Baggy an.


----------



## r19andre (28. Februar 2011)

chris29 schrieb:


> Die Durchsagen kamen wohl regelmäßig,



für uns hat es gereicht, aber es war auch mal sehr lange nichts zu hören, hatten ja regelmäßiger pause mit so vielen Leuten im Team


----------



## mod31 (28. Februar 2011)

> und das ohne zu pinkeln ;-)


 
Verrätst du mir noch wie sowas geht?
Ich musste deswegen 4mal stoppen, hat aber insgesamt nur 2min. gedauert


----------



## Anto (28. Februar 2011)

mod31 schrieb:


> Verrätst du mir noch wie sowas geht?


Einfach wenig trinken. Der Hellriegel nimmt ja für 100 km erst gar keine Flasche mit


----------



## Lapierrer (28. Februar 2011)

War eine echt tolle Veranstaltung! 
Super organisiert und die Strecke wurde nie langweilig, zum einen weil sich die Abfahrt immer leicht verändert hat und zum andren musste man im parkhaus jedes mal aufs neue aufpassen. 

Und zum 3. Platz bei den 2er Teams hat's wohl doch gereicht so wie ich das rausdeute aus den Ergebnissen. 

Für unser erstes "langes" Rennen war's echt gut  

(achja wir waren der mit der grünen Jacke und der andre mit dem Cube falls das jemand interesiert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris29 (28. Februar 2011)

mod31 schrieb:


> Verrätst du mir noch wie sowas geht?
> Ich musste deswegen 4mal stoppen, hat aber insgesamt nur 2min. gedauert



Kurz vorm Rennen noch mal gegangen...nach dem Rennen musste ich aber laufen...

Getrunken hatte ich wärend der 12 Std ca.4,75 Liter und 1,5 in der ersten halben Std.- danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (28. Februar 2011)

chris29 schrieb:


> Kurz vorm Rennen noch mal gegangen...nach dem Rennen musste ich aber laufen...
> 
> Getrunken hatte ich wärend der 12 Std ca.4,75 Liter und 1,5 in der ersten halben Std.- danach


 
Hmmm, ich dachte 0,5L/h wären bei der Belastung angemessen. Ich hab noch etwas mehr durchgezogen....war wohl dann zuviel


----------



## Focus Cypress (28. Februar 2011)

Lapierrer schrieb:


> War eine echt tolle Veranstaltung!
> Super organisiert und die Strecke wurde nie langweilig, zum einen weil sich die Abfahrt immer leicht verändert hat und zum andren musste man im parkhaus jedes mal aufs neue aufpassen.
> 
> Und zum 3. Platz bei den 2er Teams hat's wohl doch gereicht so wie ich das rausdeute aus den Ergebnissen.
> ...



Dem kann ich zustimmen. Kurze Runde, aber nie langweilig. Vor allem in der Tiefgarage hat es doch öfter mal gescheppert wenn jemand weggerutscht ist.

Ansonsten seit ihr gut gefahren, aber in der Wechselzone waren wir manchmal schneller

(2er-ICEBEHREN-Team mit den Cannondales aus der Box gegenüber.)


----------



## Berrrnd (1. März 2011)

chris29 schrieb:


> jepp  Der 2. war der Kollege mit dem Corratec Starrbike. Der hatte glaube ich ein schwarz/blaues Trikot (Team Berg?) und ne Baggy an.



ja, der peter ist echt top! 

guck dir mal die ergebnisse vom letztjährigen ultra-marathon der salzkammergut-trophy an.

ebenfalls komplett alleine und mit dem bike.


----------



## randi (1. März 2011)

Anto schrieb:


> Einfach wenig trinken. Der Hellriegel nimmt ja für 100 km erst gar keine Flasche mit


Habe auch das Interview vom Hellriegel gesehen. Erzähl lieber nicht wie wenig er beim finishen des IM in Hawai ißt


----------



## mod31 (1. März 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, der peter ist echt top!
> 
> guck dir mal die ergebnisse vom letztjährigen ultra-marathon der salzkammergut-trophy an.
> 
> ebenfalls komplett alleine und mit dem bike.


 
11h:55min. knapp vorm Besenwagen


----------



## Berrrnd (1. März 2011)

hallo?

top 20!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (1. März 2011)

> hallo?
> 
> top 20!


 
...war doch nicht ernst gemeint^^


----------



## chris29 (1. März 2011)

mod31 schrieb:


> 11h:55min. knapp vorm Besenwagen



mein ziel ist dieses jahr 14h bei der trophy, dann wäre ich zufrieden...


----------



## Lotte.2000 (3. März 2011)

chris29 schrieb:


> mein ziel ist dieses jahr 14h bei der trophy, dann wäre ich zufrieden...



Dann könnte Dich der Bericht von Peter sicher interessieren .
Ich drück Dir die Daumen.

Es grüßt René


----------



## mod31 (3. März 2011)

...hab den bericht auch gerade gelesen, DANKE!



> *9km mit durchschnittlich! 30% Steigung*


 
Schon will man gar nicht mehr teilnehmen!


----------



## Hanni_84 (3. März 2011)

Dir ist schon klar, dass das schlicht nicht stimmt, oder!? 

9000m Strecke bei durchschnittlich 30% Steigung = 2700hm --> Das ist Unsinn!

*WAS SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH NICHT DIE ABSOLUTE HAMMERHÄRTE DER SKGT INFRAGE STELLEN SOLL!!! *


Edit: Laut diesem Höhenprofil ist der Salzberganstieg 3km lang - wobei dabei unglaubliche 540hm erklommen werden. Was wiederum eine durchschnittliche Steigung von wahnsinnigen 18% bedeutet. Sowas wird wohl jeder halbswegs normale Mensch großenteils schiebend hinter sich bringen müssen...


----------



## naishy (3. März 2011)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass das schlicht nicht stimmt, oder!?
> 
> 9000m Strecke bei durchschnittlich 30% Steigung = 2700hm --> Das ist Unsinn!
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur zustimmen. War auch Vorort und 9km mit 30% Steigung hab ich nirgendwo gesehen, geschoben oder bin`s gefahren. Sollte wohl der Tacho neu eingestellt werden.
Aber ein geiles Erlebnis.


----------



## mod31 (3. März 2011)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass das schlicht nicht stimmt, oder!?
> 
> 9000m Strecke bei durchschnittlich 30% Steigung = 2700hm --> Das ist Unsinn!
> 
> ...


 
DANKE euch fürs RICHTIGSTELLEN der Fakten


----------



## Berrrnd (4. März 2011)

guckt euch mal an nach wie vielen km der anstieg bewältigt werden muss. darin liegt die schwierigkeit auf der ultra-strecke.


----------



## Hanni_84 (4. März 2011)

...und bei weitem nicht nur darin!!!


----------



## naishy (4. März 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> guckt euch mal an nach wie vielen km der anstieg bewältigt werden muss. darin liegt die schwierigkeit auf der ultra-strecke.




Man kann sich ja davor a paar kilometer auf`m flachstück um den see ausruhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siggi71 (7. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
fand die Veranstaltung auch richtig gut. Ich war als Einzelstarter unterwegs und landete auf einen für mich zufriedenen 8. Platz.
Ich war übrigens der, der seiner Freundin bei Zielüberquerung einen Heiratsantrag gemacht hat. Das vorbereitete T-Shirt mit der berühmten Frage habe ich 4 Runden vor Rennende unten in der Tiefgarage übergezogen. Der Moderator war natürlich eingeweiht und hat super mitgespielt. Hier nochmal ein fettes Dankeschön. 
Die Strecke hat viel Spaß gemacht. Ich hatte Marathon XR-Reifen drauf. Also fast Slicks. Meiner Meinung nach die beste Wahl. Konnte deutlich mehr Schräglage fahren und Schwung mitnehmen als Nobby-Nic-Fahrer.
Eine Anzeige in der Halle für die aktuellen Platzierungen hat allerdings gefehlt. Ansonsten tolle Stimmung, nette Leute. Weiter so.
P.S. meine Freundin hat übrigens Ja gesagt.


----------



## lone_wolf (7. März 2011)

Coole Aktion! Glückwunsch euch beiden.


----------



## Twenty-1 (7. März 2011)

Siggi71 schrieb:


> [...]
> P.S. meine Freundin hat übrigens Ja gesagt.



ach, Du warst das... herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute für Euch beiden!!!


----------



## Siggi71 (7. März 2011)

danke danke


----------



## CC-Freak (9. Oktober 2011)

wer ist 2012 dabei ??


----------



## Anto (9. Oktober 2011)

Wir  Sofern nicht wieder ein Schnupfen dazwischen kommt.


----------



## r19andre (9. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
natürlich simma dabei, ist ein nettes Spassevent so am Anfang der Saison. Deshalb vorab nur immer im 6er auch wenn man beim Wechsel viel Zeit liegen lässt

Andre


----------



## chris29 (9. Oktober 2011)

angemeldet


----------



## Lotte.2000 (9. Oktober 2011)

chris29 schrieb:


> angemeldet



Ja dann ..... mach auch wieder mit .

@Christian - wie sieht es aus für den Grenzgänger, bist Du dabei?

es grüßt René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (10. Oktober 2011)

@rené Hatte ich vor und bin auch gemeldet, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es was wird...


----------



## mod31 (10. Oktober 2011)

Grenzgänger wird bei mir nun nicht klappen, sorry rene

Aber dafür bin ich bei den 12h-indoor wieder dabei...ick freu mir schon


----------



## manuel e. (10. Oktober 2011)

hy!!
Auch wieder dabei. Dieses Jahr allerdings im Zweier.

Gruss Manuel.


----------



## scotty33 (22. Oktober 2011)

Bin dann auch mal im Einzel dabei.


----------



## element (11. Januar 2012)

Melde mich ebenfalls zur Stelle. ;-)

Gibt es ein potenzielles Fahrgemeinschaftsmitglied aus Richtung Köln dorthin? Das "Team Cologne" scheint ja aus Oberhausen anzureisen. o_0 ??


----------



## CC-Freak (11. Januar 2012)

Ja wir kommen aus Ob  sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (23. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit,
morgen mittag gehts los. Man was freuen wir uns und diesmal bleiben wir noch eine Nacht länger und können abends noch nen Bierchen zischen 

bin mal gespant wie die kleine Wiesenabfahrt aussieht bei dem Wetter??


----------



## element (23. Februar 2012)

Das sieht nach einer schönen Schlitterparty ohne Überhohlmöglichkeit aus... Es ist fraglich ob man bei nasser Wiese noch anhalten kann wenn der Vordermann stürzen sollte.


----------



## chris29 (24. Februar 2012)

Hauptsache die 4er u 6er Teams versuchen das dann nicht auf gedei unde verderb.... Naja, letztes Jahr ging's ja. Hatte da schon ganz andere Sachen erlebt, auf so einer kurzen Runde.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2012)

gibts zufällig nen live-timing?


----------



## alex80 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich war mit einer Abordnung aus Bad Salzdetfurth am Start, sind im Viererteam ins Rennen gegangen und waren sehr begeistert von der Veranstaltung. Allerbeste Organisation, Verpflegung, Streckenbetreuung und Location!

Meinen Rennbericht gibt es wie immer auf meiner Homepage unter folgendem Link: http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=75


Viele Grüße und bis bald,
Alex


----------



## r19andre (26. Februar 2012)

Moin,
wir waren im 6er unterwegs und haben uns auch ordentlich verhalten 

wie Alex schon geschrieben hat.

ALLES TOP, wie letztes Jahr auch und wir kommen gerne wieder zur Titelverteidigung. 

Andre

PS: schöner Bericht!


----------



## mod31 (26. Februar 2012)

alex80 schrieb:


> Allerbeste Organisation, Verpflegung, Streckenbetreuung und Location!
> 
> Meinen Rennbericht gibt es wie immer auf meiner Homepage unter folgendem Link: http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=75



Kann ich bestätigen!
Danke für deinen Bericht



r19andre schrieb:


> ...und wir kommen gerne wieder zur Titelverteidigung. !



Meinereiner ebenso


----------



## chris29 (27. Februar 2012)

War auch zum 2. Mal dabei. Das renen ist gut organisiert. Leider kann ich die Meinug der Verpflegung nicht unbedingt teilen. Die hÃ¤tte doch fÃ¼r DAS Geld besser sein mÃ¼ssen! 45â¬ Startgeld zzgl. 20â¬ fÃ¼r meine Frau und 10â¬ FÃ¼r die Kinder und dann sind Mittags die Bretzeln usw. alle....
Ansonsten war's aber schÃ¶n und ich hatte auch keine Probleme mit den teamfahrern gehabt. ich denke da spielt auch eine Menge Erfahrung mit rein. AnfÃ¤nger fÃ¼hlen sich evt. schneller angegriffen wenn man etwas grob angesprochen wird, Platz zu machen


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (27. Februar 2012)

Also ich fand die Überholvorgänge dieses Jahr deutlich angenehmer als im letzten. Vlt. lags aber auch daran dass der Lenker vom Crosser schmaler ist  

Ein erstes Video gibts schon. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePlpml17PdA"]Indoor-Mountainbike-Meisterschaft in Rotenburg: Auf halsbrecherischer Piste      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Am besten ohne Ton ansehen, sonst schläft man auf der Stelle ein


----------



## element (27. Februar 2012)

Uiuiui, nach dem Video bin ich ja schläfriger als am Samstag nach den 12h...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die Warnung da nicht umsonst drunter geschrieben


----------



## chris29 (27. Februar 2012)

http://my2.raceresult.com/details/index.php?eventid=9773&lang=de 
Auf der Seite stehen die diesjährigen Ergebnisse!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (27. Februar 2012)

@Chris - waren ja dann doch 2 Runden .
@Alex - eure Fairness kann ich uneingeschränkt bestätigen, es war mir eine Freude euch vorbei fliegen zu lassen
@8hEnnEs7- wenn Du derjenige mit dem Crosser warst .... Respekt vor Deiner Fahrtechnik .... könnte mir vorstellen das Du die schnellste Rundenzeit gefahren bist

Schön wars und wenn es passt bin ich im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei! 
Mein Glückwunsch geht an die Platzierten und alle die ihre gesteckten Ziele erreicht haben. 

Der "mod31" ist mein neuer Held des Monats ! 


Hier mal die ersten 2 Runden zum Kurven zählen. Viel Spaß!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CKDfAx6M_Q"]12h Rotenburg MTB 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Es grüßt René


----------



## chris29 (27. Februar 2012)

@René- War aber trotzdem ne knappe Nummer, lange Pause machen war definitiv nicht drinn ;-) Wenn wir uns im nächsten Jahr wieder dort treffen dann starten wir nen Angrif auf Platz 2 & 1 OK? 
Von mir aus auch noch mal nen fetten Glückwunsch an alle die durchgehalten haben!
Und auch an dieser Stelle ein risieges Dankeschön an unsere Betreuer Lisa, Peggy, Celina, Laetizia und Jason! Wer weiß ob Stefan und ich ohne deren Hilfe alles so gut überstanden hätten?


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (27. Februar 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> ...
> @8hEnnEs7- wenn Du derjenige mit dem Crosser warst .... Respekt vor Deiner Fahrtechnik .... könnte mir vorstellen das Du die schnellste Rundenzeit gefahren bist...




 Danke danke, aber der Kurs war dem von einem Crossrennen schon sehr ähnlich. Nachteile hatte ich durch das Rad (jedenfalls gefühlt) keine. 
Den Rundenrekord hab ich leider um 6,6 Sekunden verfehlt, aber so hab ich wenigstens ne zusätzliche Herausforderung fürs nächste Jahr 


Schönes Video!


----------



## Callimero (28. Februar 2012)

Hier mal unser erstes Video. Ungeschnittene 4 Runden. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4iRxxb3KMU"]12 h Deutsche Meisterschaft Indoor      - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Viel Spaß beim schauen, schön wars!

Bis nächstes Jahr, 

Flo

ps: haben während des Rennens auch immer mal wieder auf unsrer Facebook-Seite geschrieben. Bericht ist dort auch zu finden. Fotos kommen die Tage sicherlich noch welche dazu. 
http://www.facebook.com/RheinNeckarRacing


----------



## exto (28. Februar 2012)

Ich würde gern die Gelegenheit nutzen, euch diese IG an's Herz zu legen.

Der eine oder andere Erfahrungsbericht von diesem offensichtlich schönen Event wäre da bestimmt auch gut aufgehoben


----------



## Anto (29. Februar 2012)

Callimero schrieb:


> Hier mal unser erstes Video. Ungeschnittene 4 Runden.
> 
> 12 h Deutsche Meisterschaft Indoor      - YouTube



Du warst also der Hitzkopf, der sich trotz Rufe völlig unnötig vor der Abfahrt nach dem Sturz vorbeigedrängelt hat (Minute 2:50)  Glückwunsch ans Team zur hart erkämpften Titelverteidigung!


----------



## Callimero (29. Februar 2012)

@anto: nein, ich hatte die kamera nicht am lenker, war der team-kollege. 
ich war der mit den übertrieben vielen bitte und danke beim überholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (1. März 2012)

Hier gibts noch meinen Senf zum WE und in den nächsten Tage ganz viele Fotos von den Teilnehmern bzw. entsprechende Verlinkungen dazu. Bei Interesse an Bildern in Originalgröße einfach bei VeloWoman oder mir nachfragen.

@8hEnnEs7
Du warst erstaunlich schnell unterwegs mit deinem Gefährt.

@element
Hab Ausschau gehalten, aber kein s/w FELT gesehen. Nur ein BMC in s/w

@Lotte
Gute Qualität macht der Knirps am Lenker  Einen Erwerb-Link bitte!


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (1. März 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> @8hEnnEs7
> Du warst erstaunlich schnell unterwegs mit deinem Gefährt.



Dafür isses ja auch gemacht


----------



## Anto (2. März 2012)

Bilder sind fertig.


----------



## element (2. März 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> @element
> Hab Ausschau gehalten, aber kein s/w FELT gesehen. Nur ein BMC in s/w



Das ist ja auch kein Wunder bei dem Tempo mit dem Ihr jeweils an mir vorbeigefolgen sein müsst. Ich als Solostarter war ja etwas "gemütlicher" unterwegs, so das ich die Landschaft bestaunen konnte... ;-)

Ich habe neben dem von dir genannten BMC sogar noch ein baugleiches weiteres Felt gesehen!


Meinen Bericht/ Sicht der Dinge (aus einer der hinteren Platzierungen) habe ich versucht in meinem Blog festzuhalten. Zu finden unter:
http://unterwegs-mit-dem-mountainbike.blogspot.com/

Ich freue mich auf Eure Komentare


----------



## mod31 (3. März 2012)

element schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch kein Wunder bei dem Tempo mit dem Ihr jeweils an mir vorbeigefolgen sein müsst. Ich als Solostarter war ja etwas "gemütlicher" unterwegs, so das ich die Landschaft bestaunen konnte... ;-)
> 
> Ich habe neben dem von dir genannten BMC sogar noch ein baugleiches weiteres Felt gesehen!
> 
> ...



Auch ein DANKE für deinen Bericht, ließt sich gut! Und Hut ab, dass du nach dem Sturz noch zu Ende gefahren bist


----------



## CC-Freak (7. März 2012)

Die Fotos sind da http://www.bikedorado.com/dm-12std-indoor-2012.html

nur man braucht eine Lupe. Na ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kerthor (20. November 2013)

Hallo,
fällt die Veranstaltung 2014 aus?


----------



## Glitscher (20. November 2013)

Laut Homepage ja.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (20. November 2013)

Leider ja.


----------



## silv1711 (14. September 2014)

Hallo...
Weiß jemand was, ob die Veranstaltung 2015 statt findet? Hatte dem Veranstalter schonmal gemailt, aber keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (14. September 2014)

Hier ein Link zum Programm des Veranstalters auf Facebook (LINK). Dort taucht keine 12 Stunden-Veranstatlung auf.


----------



## Peter88 (15. September 2014)

> Hallo Mountainbiker ! Der 6 Std. Iceman ist ein Ultimatives Winter-Outdoorrennen. Die 12 Std. Indoormeisterschaft wird nicht stattfinden, wir haben leider die Halle nicht bekommen.


----------



## silv1711 (15. September 2014)

Sehr schade...hatte gehofft das es 2015wieder stattfindet. War eine tolle Veranstaltung.


----------



## mod31 (15. September 2014)

Einerseits schade, andererseits sind 6h bei den Temperaturen wie sie dieses Jahr herrschten völlig ausreichend...die Lunge hat noch ne Weile mit Brennen zu kämpfen gehabt!


----------

